# Strange but True: Dickey Simpkins -- Alaskan Basketball Spy for Team Phillipines



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

This was an odd find:

http://www.philstar.com/philstar/News200504231603.htm



> Alaska import offers to ‘spy’ for RP
> By Joaquin Henson
> The Philippine Star 04/23/2005
> 
> ...





> "It’s difficult to compare the PBA with the European leagues because the Europeans are so much bigger," said Simpkins. "But the PBA has good talent. The guys here know how to play. Those two guards from Talk ‘N’ Text, Alapag and Miller, they’re capable of running their team and shooting the ball."
> 
> Simpkins said he found out about the PBA some three years ago from former imports. He knew ex-Chicago Bulls guard Scott Burrell played here but was surprised to learn that his Providence teammate Marques Bragg once suited up for Alaska and another Bulls guard Dennis Hopson for Purefoods.
> 
> ...





> "Defense is the key," said Simpkins. "We’re still learning from each other, trying to jell and mesh. The big thing is we’re holding teams down to 85 to 90 points in a 48-minute game. We’re getting the stops when we want them. We limited Purefoods to 66 points. The other night, we had 34 assists as a team. If we do that and hold the other team down to 85 to 90 points, that’s big."
> 
> Simpkins, who played seven years in the NBA, said experience is something he brings to Alaska.
> 
> "I’ve been fortunate to learn and see what it takes to win a championship, playing with guys like Michael Jordan, Scottie Pippen and Dennis Rodman," he said. "With the Bulls, we accepted our roles and played under Phil’s system to win as a team."





> Simpkins’ wife Sofia and their two children, Jazmin, 7, and Jacobi, 5, were recently in Manila to celebrate his birthday last April 8. They’ve gone back to Chicago where they live because of Jazmin’s schooling. But Simpkins, who calls his family on long distance telephone twice a day, said they’ll be back to cheer for Alaska in the finals.
> 
> Like the Bulls, Simpkins said he feels right at home with the Aces.





> Cone said Simpkins isn’t only unselfish but also has an irrepressible will to win. He said Simpkins doesn’t mind doing the dirty work if that’s what it takes to win. Against FedEx, Simpkins hit only 6-of-20 field goals and 5-of-9 free throws but collared 23 rebounds. "I’ll take that," said Cone. "That shows the veteran in him. That shows you a player who knows how to win. That’s the knowledge he teaches his teammates and it’s getting to be infectious."


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: Strange but True: Dickey Simpkins -- Alaskan Basketball Spy*

Simpkins is tearing up the Philipines for Alaska. Go Dickey!

http://www.mb.com.ph/SPRT2005041832878.html



> SIMPKINS proved he can be Michael Jordan and Dennis Rodman at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://news.inq7.net/sports/index.php?index=1&story_id=34067



> WITH Dickey Simpkins on board, Alaska has suddenly turned from tailender to title contender.
> 
> The former Chicago Bulls forward stood out again last night as the Aces continued their winning rampage at the expense of Red Bull Barako, 106-85, in the 2005 Gran Matador PBA Fiesta Conference at the Araneta Coliseum.
> 
> ...


----------

